# Oil Cooler Lines available on Rockauto



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

I needed to see that a week ago, lol.
Just hauled my CTD back from our daughters and the feed line was leaking. Ordered from dealer since they will be here tommorrow.
I will look at improving the originals when I have the time and keep on hand but the originals lasted 7 yrs 160K. Hopefully the nipple isn't the leak.


----------

